# der beste und der schelchteste marathon 2009



## powderJO (9. November 2009)

hi, was war der beste, was war der beste und was war der schlechteste marathon für euch in diesem jahr. bewertet werden kann und soll alles - von der strekce bis zur orga bis zur zuschauerbeteiligung.

für mich der beste in 2009: tegernsee: super strecke, super organisation und tolle zuschauerbeteiligung. bis aufs rauchen im festzelt top

für mich der schlechteste: alb gold trophy: strecke hat nix mit mountainbiking zu tun, bescheidene organisation außerdem





auf unserem blog gibt es übrigens noch mehr marathonbewertungen http://u3-hohemark.blogspot.com/2009/11/der-groe-marathontest-teil-i.html aber ich glaube, dass das thema hier auch nicht uninteressant ist...


----------



## kerthor (9. November 2009)

Der beste Marathon war für mich Malmedy in Belgien!
Und der schlechteste Marathon war Saalhausen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. November 2009)

Top: Endurothon in Schierke 

die schlechten fahr ich nicht mehr.


----------



## powderJO (9. November 2009)

ne kurze begründung warum einer gut und der andere schlecht ist wäre prima.


----------



## ulilaun (9. November 2009)

Top: La Pedaleda, Livigno
       Geniale Strecke, Trails, Trails, Trails
       Super Orga
Flop: Münster Bike Marathon, Obermarchtal
       Schlechte Ausschilderung bei Strecke und Verpfllegungsstationen,
       Strecke war zudem mind. 10 Km kürzer als angegeben

       War aber auch der erste Marathon in Obermarchtal


----------



## 3radfahrer (9. November 2009)

kerthor schrieb:


> Und der schlechteste Marathon war Saalhausen!



Ich fand den in Saalhausen für das Jahr am besten. Nicht von der Gegend, aber von meiner Kondition her fand ich ihn echt gut. Hatte sogar noch reserven!


----------



## the.mtb.biker (9. November 2009)

Best track: Black Forest Ultra bike Marathon / Gunn Rita Marathon
Best organization: Gunn Rita Marathon
Best fun: Bike Extreme Limone Garda Lake
Best landscapes: Dolomiti Superbike
Best "one day I'll finish it": Salzkammergut Trophy 
Best weekend: Costa degli Etruschi Tuscany (camping, beach, bike, girls... what else?!?!?!)

My overall favourite 2009: Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon. Nice track, wonderful organization, beautiful landscapes and a lot of supporters!!!! 

Maybe the worst: Bike Marathon Graz Statteg. Fantastic track, many supporters, but... it seemed a small events (Was that a World Championship?!?)


----------



## rboncube (9. November 2009)

Bundesliga MTB Rennen in Münsingen (Marathon). Schlechte Organisation, mieses Finishertrikot, langweilige Strecke und viel zu teuer. Und das Wetter ist auch immer sch.....  OK, da können die jetzt nichts dafür.

Super fand ich Albstadt (tolle Zuschauer, gutes P/L Verhältnis) Ammergau, wenns Wetter passt und den Engel Cup in Daugendorf.


Gruß René


----------



## Tobi-161 (9. November 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Bundesliga MTB Rennen in Münsingen (Marathon). Schlechte Organisation, mieses Finishertrikot, langweilige Strecke und viel zu teuer...



Orga fand ich ok, aber ich finde es auch überteuert. Fahre nur wegen dem Startgeld nächstes Jahr nicht mehr. Ein Startgeld light wär schon toll wenn sich das generell mal durchsetzten würde. Je nach Strecke 1-2 Riegel/Gel, Sponsorzeugs drauf und fertig.

Woanderst bekommt man um einiges mehr an Rabatt wenn man sich im Januar anmeldet.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2009)

top:
04.10. langenberg marathon
+ strecke, orga, stimmung
- das wetter war nicht so toll

25.04. sks mtb-marathon in sundern/hagen
+ super veranstaltung, viele teilnehmer, 
- 

flop:
30.08. xstasy-vosswinkel-marathon
+ 
- strecke, orga, wenige teilnehmer

05.07. 11.allersheimer mtb-cup
+ 
- startgeld, orga


----------



## Dampfmaschine (10. November 2009)

Ich bin dieses Jahr nur den Kitzalpbike gefahren. War super klasse. Strecke (lange Anstiege und schoene Abfahrten), Orga und das Wetter (stroemender Regen tagelang vorher) Im Vergleich zu den Marathons die ganzen Jahre davor war es der Beste bisher fuer mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mammut oil (10. November 2009)

hallo,
top
Bilstein Marathon
Zierenberg Marathon
Iburg Sprint
Beachrace Nl

flop
Langenberg Marathon

gruß Oliver


----------



## wowaki (10. November 2009)

Wie immer, es ist alles subjektiv, was der eine gut findet ist für den anderen schlecht - und umgekehrt.

Gut fand ich und werde ich auch 2010 fahren:

Wildbad - Strecke und Orga
Albstadt - Zuschauer und Orga
24h München - einmalige Atmosphäre im Olympiapark - Strecke o.k.
St. Wendel - Orga und Trails im 2. Teil der Langstrecke (Startgeld unschlagbar günstig)
12 h Todtnauberg - da passt einfach alles
Engel-Cup Daugendorf - einfach Kult!

Nicht so toll:

Alb-Gold-Trophy Münsingen - Orga o.k., Strecke allerdings nicht MtB-würdig, dies liegt jedoch häufig auch an den behördlichen Auflagen, die einfach keine bessere Streckenführung zulassen.


----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2009)

Top: 
Der Gäsbock: Beste Strecke, sehr hoher Singletrail-Anteil.
SIS: Beste Party, bestes Publikum.
Wasgau-Marathon: Super Strecke.

Lala: Sigma-Marathon Neustadt: Viel Eisenbahnschotter, zu viele Staus. Aber gute Orga. Zu teuer.
OBM_Hirschberg: Zu teuer. Aber gute Strecke.

Lustig: Schmucker-Marathon

Schlecht: -


----------



## uwero (10. November 2009)

Der beste Marathon: Salzkammergut Trophy. Perfekte Organisation, super Strecken, gute Gesamtstimmung, empfehlenswert ist die Übernachtung im Bike-Camp am Sportplatz

Der schlechteste Marathon: es gibt sicher einige M. die verbesserungsfähig sind. Wer jedoch einmal selber ein Rennen organisiert hat ist mit einer Kritik eher zurückhaltend, da man weiß wieviel Arbeit dort drin steckt. 

Grundsätzlich gilt für mich: M. organisiert durch Bike-Teams sind meistens nett, bikergerecht und familiär geprägt. Sobald Fremdenverkehrsämter die Veranstaltung übernehmen wird es teuer und manchmal auch unfreundlich (Ausnahme u.. s.o. Salzkammergut). Startgelder jenseits der 40 Schwelle halte ich für unangemessen hoch, insbesondere wenn die ganze Familie am Start ist.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Unrest (11. November 2009)

Flop: Grafschaft. (Geplattet, Ersatzschlauch defekt, HR kaputt, Schaltung verstellt..)

Top: Duisburg (solo), Wetter und Langenberg teilen sich den Platz.


----------



## domingo2 (11. November 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Flop: Grafschaft. (Geplattet, Ersatzschlauch defekt, HR kaputt, Schaltung verstellt..)



Was hat denn das mit dem Marathon an sich zu tun??? Das war halt persönliches Pech...

Top:
- Marathon Riva del Garda
- Singen Bike Marathon
- Engelcup Daugendorf

Flop:
- keiner

Klar können bei manchen Rennen noch Kleinigkeiten verbessert werden, aber das einer komplett mies war kann ich nicht behaupten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (11. November 2009)

Top: P-Weg
Flop: Riva


----------



## JensL (12. November 2009)

Dieses Jahr nur drei Maras gefahren, daher begrenzte Aussagekraft:

Top: Swiss Bike Master
+ Verkürzung der Strecke sehr positiv
+ Herausforderung
+ tolles Panorama
+ super Orga

Flop: Ironbike Ischgl
zwar
+ super Orga
+ tolles Rahmenprogramm
aber
-- für mich sau langweilige Langstrecke


----------



## powderJO (13. November 2009)

fahr mal die albgoldtrophy - dann weißt du was langweile ist.


----------



## M5PWR (17. November 2009)

TOP:
Sundern - viele Teilnehmer + nette SKS Präsente 
Schinderhannes - schöne Strecke + überschaubar
Rhens - very nice durch die Weinberge am Rhein
Wetter  - Traditionsveranstaltung,
              alte Strecke war aber viel schöner (bis 2006)


Nicht so toll fand ich die TransalpChallenge dieses Jahr - Strecke war 
diesmal nicht so der Hit, aber gegen den Bochetta di Forcola kann auch
kaum was anstinken.
Etappenort Andalo = unfreundlich wie immer 

Grüsse,

M


----------



## powderJO (17. November 2009)

schinderhannes fand ich auch gut. rhens war die strecke schön aber die orga super mies. was da schon am start abging...

transalp challenge fand ich streckentechnisch eigentlich schön. andalo war tatsächlich wie immer - unfreundlich und öde.


----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2009)

Transalp fand ich diesmal von der Strecke gut. War 2009 für für diese Veranstaltung schon IMHO recht traillastig. Andalo steht fast auf einer Stufe mit Folgaria 

Bin ansonsten dieses Jahr zu wenig MA´s gefahren um Bewertungen vorzunehmen.


----------



## habibabua (17. November 2009)

bin heuer zum ersten mal die albgold trophy gefahren. und ganz bestimmt auch zum letzten mal. die strecke ist stinklangweilig...83 km stures geradeaus bolzen, keine zuschauer, keine stimmung...nix. die orga war aber gut.

top ist das 6std rennen in blaubeuren, weil gemütlich und fast schon familiär, und immer auch der engelcup in daugendorf.

münster bike in obermarchtal fand ich fürs erste mal auch ganz gut. die strecke ist zwar auch nicht so der hit, anscheinend ists auf der alb schwierig genehmigungen für trails etc. zu bekommen, dafür war die stimmung und das drumherum gut. das hat gepasst.


----------



## naishy (19. November 2009)

TOP: marxa BTT Pratdip, 

sind zwar nur ca. 35km und Streckenverpflegung ist ausschließlich Wasser, aber super Strecke, super Beschilderung, da wo Leute stehen können super Stimmung


Flop: keine, bei der AlbGoldTrophy weiss man ja worauf man sich einlässt.


----------



## schkev (19. November 2009)

Das schlechteste Rennen, das ich je erlebt habe war dieses Jahr in Stollberg/Sachsen.
Keine Webseite, keine Kontrolle der Regeln, fehlende Beschilderung, ratlose Veranstalter.

Soweit die Strecke auffindbar war, fand ich diese sehr gut. 
Startgebühren waren auch sehr human.


----------



## Reiler (21. November 2009)

*bester: * gallahaan trail. was da mit freiwilligen in so einem kleinen dörfchen auf die beine gestellt wird, hat meine anerkennung
*
schlechtester* und das mit weitem abstand: büchel.zu teuer, 3-4 mal die BUNDESSTRAßE überqueren...never ever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (22. November 2009)

Top:
Wetter
+Strecke, der BL sprint am abend, kleine feine bike messe
-lange Schlange vor der Startnummernausgabe, keine lang strecke

Flop
05.07. 11.allersheimer mtb-cup
+ 
-	startgeld!!, orga, strecke

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Deleted 4950 (23. November 2009)

Numero Uno:
Etna  Marathon
Geniale, anspruchsvolle Strecke, Trails, Trails, Trails 
Pasta Party, T-Shirt, 2 Flaschen Vino alles für 25, Euro

den schlechtesten bin ich nicht gefahren


----------



## powderJO (24. November 2009)

monaco schrieb:


> Numero Uno:
> Etna  Marathon
> Geniale, anspruchsvolle Strecke, Trails, Trails, Trails
> Pasta Party, T-Shirt, 2 Flaschen Vino alles für 25, Euro
> ...



hört sich interessant an. erzähl doch mal ein bisschen mehr von der veranstaltung.


----------



## Marc B (24. November 2009)

Meine positive Überraschung war Willingen, das hat echt Spaß gemacht. Nur der Hungerast am Ende war blöd Startgeld wäre mir normal zu viel gewesen, aber ich habe nichts zahlen müssen.

+ Die Strecke hatte mehr zu bieten als nur Forstautobahnen
+ Die Stimmung war gut
+ Das Wetter ausnahmsweise auch gut
+ Viele Starter, "dabei sein ist alles" - Jedermann-Atmosphäre!
- Meine Form war dieses Jahr nicht so dolle. Aber in Willingen war bis auf die schlusskilometer okay
- Banane verloren und dann Hungerast bekommen

2010 will ich wieder mehr Marathons fahren, mal schauen was der Zeitplan so zulässt...


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. November 2009)

+ neustadt, top orga, die geilste strecke dich ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. trail über trails. einzig das startgeld ist ein bisschen hoch. dafür aber ein top starterpaket.

- dichtelbach: zu viel durcheinander. parallel läuft ein jugenfußballturnier. strecke schlecht ausgeschildert und leider nicht anspruchsvoll. aber der hammer war, dass sie kinder auf der kurzstrecke an den start gelassen haben, die keinen helm auf hatten. ein no go.


----------



## mideso (24. November 2009)

Der schönste war für mich der Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon in Furtwangen.


----------



## Reiler (24. November 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> aber der hammer war, dass sie kinder auf der kurzstrecke an den start gelassen haben, die keinen helm auf hatten. ein no go.



da hätte ich mein startgeld zurückverlangt-sowas würde ich nicht unterstützen!!! niemals!


----------



## gardaprinz (26. November 2009)

Hi,

Organisation,Streckenführung,Stimmung,waren beim Tegernsee und in Pfronten einfach klasse.Hier spürt man,daß man willkommen ist und hat die ganze Zeit ein Grinsen auf dem Gesicht.

Weniger toll waren für mich Garmisch und Ammergau-zwar gut organisiert,aber keine Seele-man fährt hin,hat ein ordentliches Rennen,dann schaut man,daß es möglichst schnell nach Hause geht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. November 2009)

*postiv:*
es waren wieder die kleinen, familiären Rennen, die besonders Spaß gemacht haben: Siedelsbrunn und Endert Marathon. 
Erbeskopf, wie immer gut, besonders durch das Wetter, da erinnert man sich noch länger dran.

*mittel:*
Offenburg, wie immer super, nur wird es langsam wirklich teuer und der Wegfall der richtigen Langstrecke ist auch ziemlich madig. 80 km ist nicht wirklich lang für so eine Veranstaltung
St. Wendel, eigentlich super, nur ... das soll ein WM Kurs sein? Deswegen nur "mittel".

*nicht so toll:*
da war wirklich nur eines: Rhens! Entweder, man schafft es zukünftig die einzelnen Klassen besser auseinander zu zerren oder man macht wirklich nur eine reine Touristikfahrt draus. Auch die Streckeführung war mehr als unübersichtlich für die Langstrecke.

*Generell langweilt mich*, dass ich bei so vielen Marthons gezwungen werde, diese häßlichen Startertrikots mit meiner Startgebühr zu kaufen. Wenn sie sich die Trikots sparen würden und das Geld in den Nachwuchs stecken würden, wäre mir das lieber. Finde überhaupt diese Starterpakete ziemlich sinnlos, sollten sie es lieber billiger machen.

*Zur AlbGold Trophy*: Weiß echt nicht, was Ihr habt. Die Streckenbeschreibung wird vorher veröffentlicht und dann kann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Finde es super, dass es viele Rennen mit verschiedenen Charakteren gibt. AlbGold ist halt ein wunderbares Boltzer-Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (26. November 2009)

gardaprinz schrieb:


> Weniger toll waren für mich Garmisch und Ammergau-zwar gut organisiert,aber keine Seele-man fährt hin,hat ein ordentliches Rennen,dann schaut man,daß es möglichst schnell nach Hause geht.



aber dieses Jahr wars auch wirklich saukalt und naß im Ziel in Garmisch. Bin dann auch gleich nach Zielankunft abgehauen.


----------



## aufgehts (26. November 2009)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> aber dieses Jahr wars auch wirklich saukalt und naß im Ziel in Garmisch. Bin dann auch gleich nach Zielankunft abgehauen.



die doofen veranstalter haben nicht mal das wetter im griff.


----------



## naishy (27. November 2009)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> *Zur AlbGold Trophy*: Weiß echt nicht, was Ihr habt. Die Streckenbeschreibung wird vorher veröffentlicht und dann kann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Finde es super, dass es viele Rennen mit verschiedenen Charakteren gibt. AlbGold ist halt ein wunderbares Boltzer-Rennen.


 

Kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Schugger (27. November 2009)

Die AlbGold Trophy ist zwar fahrtechnisch anspruchslos, aber die Starterplätze bekommen diese Schwaben immer voll. Von daher haben sie alles richtig gemacht. Ist relativ, ich weiß.


----------



## like_bike_39 (29. November 2009)

Super:
TransalpChallenge - wem die Strecke nicht gefallen hat ist wohl eine  andere TAC gefahren, Trails Trails Trails Stoananer Mandln, Sarnthein, Abfahrt von der Schlüterhütte oder nach St Christina oder Seiser Alm - das war alles perfekt. 2010 sicherlich nicht so schön !!
Black Forest Ultra - setzt immer noch den Maßstab bezüglich Orga - obwohl der Preis natürlich schon happig ist
Wildbad - super Strecke, die Orga fällt natürlich gegen Kirchzarten ab aber ist wieder besser geworden gegenüber vor ein paar Jahren.

Schlecht:
hatte ich dieses Jahr keinen erlebt.


----------



## Superfriend (1. Dezember 2009)

Best:
Schlaflos im Sattel. Unverwechselbar durchgeknalltes Flair und eine wirklich gute Strecke.

Gut:
Inschgl Ironbike (Mittelstrecke). Strecke in Ordnung, Schlussabfahrt hat es raus gerissen. Super Orga und sehr gute Stimmung, nette Windweste als Finisher-Geschenk.

Nicht so der Brüller:
Odenwald Marathon (Langstrecke). Schöner Kurs, nur leider drei Mal zu durchfahren für die lange Strecke. Zudem echt mangelhafte Orga. Starter der Mittelstrecke wurden für die Langstrecke gewertet und hatten so natürlich auf einmal Weltklasse-Zeiten und fanden sich in den Top-Rängen wieder, obwohl sie eigentlich, wie ich ja auch, nur "unter ferner liefen" dabei waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild85 (2. Dezember 2009)

Super:
Transalp Challange, gute Orga und schöne Strecke; Albstadt, hat einfach das beste Puplikum; Riva, super Strecke

Wirklich schlechte Rennen bin ich nicht gefahren! Münnsingen im Frühjahr mag ich nicht mehr, entweder es ist schlechtes Wetter oder ich mach mein Material Schrott!


----------



## Zuckermann (12. Dezember 2009)

Das Ganze ist natürlich subjektiv. Was einigen gefällt, bringt andere zur Weißglut. Und wer kann´s entscheiden?
Mittlerweile finde ich, dass:

- die Gleichung "große Veranstaltung=tolles Rennen" nun wirklich nicht immer aufgeht
- leider das Gefühl verbreitet ist, erst durch möglichst viele Kilometer/Höhenmeter/gefährliche Passagen werde der wahre Mann geboren, weshalb die gesundheitlichen Aspekte in den Hintergrund rücken 
- es einige Rennen gibt, die zurecht ein Mythos in der Szene sind
- man sich fragen sollte, ob mit steigender Höhe des Startgeldes der Spaßfaktor auch zunimmt
- limitierte, überschaubare Veranstaltungen ein unbedrängteres, individuelleres, genussvolleres Fahren garantieren
- Mittelgebirgsrennen manchmal sogar fieser sein können als Alpenrennen, weil das permanente Auf und Ab mit nur kurzen Erholungspassagen furchtbar zermürben kann.

Top:
Z.B. Erbeskopf, Lautertal-Bikemarathon, Pfronten.

Schlecht:
Schlecht? Ein Rennen zu organisieren, ist riesige Mühe! Und dann die lokalen Auflagen! Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe, andere schlecht zu reden! Aber ich habe immer weniger Spaß daran, bei Großveranstaltungen durchgeschoben zu werden.


----------



## Themar7 (12. Dezember 2009)

Top:

Eiger Bike Challenge Grindelwald Schweiz
4000hm 88km, technisch schwierig zu fahren, steile Anstiege bis auf 2200m, atemberaubende Kullisse von Eiger MÃ¶nch und Jungfrau...traumhaft schÃ¶n...den fahr ich irgenwann noch mal

Salzkammerguttrophy Bad Goisern Ãsterreich
7000hm 210km, technisch einfach bis mittel aber auch schwere Abfahrten (Jochwand), steile Anstiege bis 1600m, tolle Landschaft am Dachstein..schon 3 mal gefahren

Malevil Cup Jablonne Podjestedi Tschechei
2600hm 100km, ein auf und ab im Lausitzer Gebirge ...Bachdurchfahrt zu Schluss...
Den fahr ich definitiv im Juni 2010...

EBM Seiffen
Netter Cross Country Rundkurs...Macht aber keinen SpaÃ bei zu vielen Teilnehmern...Schlecht Startgeld steigt kontinuierlich um 5â¬ Jahr fÃ¼r Jahr... 

Verpflegung bei allen Marathons super


----------



## Zuckermann (13. Dezember 2009)

Themar7

Mein Gott, wie kann ein Mensch sich nur die Langdistanz der Salzkammergut-Trophy antun?! Ich würde sterben. Respekt, aber auch Kopfschütteln, wenn du kein Lizenzfahrer sein solltest! 

Mal ehrlich: Bist du Hobbyfahrer oder Lizenzfahrer? Macht das wirklich noch Spaß? Darf ich fragen, wie viel du trainierst?


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (13. Dezember 2009)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> Themar7
> 
> Mein Gott, wie kann ein Mensch sich nur die Langdistanz der Salzkammergut-Trophy antun?! Ich würde sterben.



Hi,
ja, ja - die Extremstrecke in Goisern. Bist du das Ding einmal gefahren, wirst Du es immer wieder tun, ACHTUNG extremer Suchtfaktor. Aber nimm dir für die Woche danach nichts wichtiges vor .

Ich bin dieses Jahr auf den Geschmack von Etappenrennen gekommen, waren ganz gut dabei, leider konnte meine Teampartnerin wegen Grippe nicht zu Ende fahren - schade!
Aber eins ist sicher, 2010 greifen wir wieder an!

Tegernsee Langstrecke ist schön und Kitzalp taugt mir auch sehr.

Also, wir sehen uns kommende Saison - viel Spaß beim Trainieren.

Gruß von den Trailgämsen!


----------



## Zuckermann (14. Dezember 2009)

Wavefrontrocker

Na ja, wie ich neidlos anerkenne, seid ihr ja auch an der Spitze der Nahrungskette unter den Bikern, sprich die Topleute. Ich koche nur mit Wasser und kann mich mit euch nicht vergleichen. 

Mal ehrlich: Wie viel trainierst du?

Um die 210km-Distanz der Salzkammergut-Trophy ohne organisches Komplettversagen zu schaffen, muss man einige Wochen sicherlich mehr als 20Stunden/Woche hinlegen, und davor ist ein Schnitt von 14 Stunden/Woche auch die Norm, oder? 

Das kriege ich nicht hin, und deshalb würde ich so etwas nicht wagen.


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (14. Dezember 2009)

Servus Zuckermann,

ja - du hast schon recht, man muss sich schon gezielt auf diesen Wahnsinn vorbereiten. Und mit den Umfängen liegst du auch nicht so falsch. Aber es ist ja keine Pflicht, die 109er ist auch eine feine Runde, ausserdem muss man dann nicht ganz so früh aufstehen ;-).

2007 war ich das erste mal in Goisern auf der 109km Strecke, die Extremststreckenfahrer haben mich so beeindruckt, dass ich noch an diesem Tag den festen Entschluss gefasst habe 2008 auch auf der Langstrecke zu starten. Ab Oktober habe ich dann angefangen darauf zu trainieren. Ich hatte mir einen Salzkammergut Flyer an meinen Kleiderschrank geheftet und mir jeden Abend geschworen, dass ich nicht aufgeben werde, egal was geschieht..... 
Dann kam der große Tag, an dem ich die rote "A" Nummer an meinem Lenker befestigen durfte!!! Bin vorsichtig gestartet, hatte riesen Respekt vor der Strecke, lief dann aber fürs erste mal ganz gut! Du kommst ins Ziel und hast null Bock mehr, und unter der Dusche, da fängst du schon wieder an zu überlegen, was man hätte besser machen können - ich werde wieder starten, keine frage!
Und die Leute an der Strecke, der Wahnsinn - die gehen ab wie feuchte Pommes!

Aber lass dich durch sowas doch nicht entmutigen, such dir ein Ziel, was für dich realistisch erscheint und versuche es zu erreichen - bei 40h oder mehr auf der Arbeit, drei Kindern, Frau, Haus, Garten und und und.... ist doch klar, dass man nicht mehr 20h in der Woche auf dem Rad sitzen kann - wozu auch.....

Also grüße von den Trailgämsen.
Martin


----------



## Zuckermann (15. Dezember 2009)

Wavefrontrocker

Sehr, sehr nette Antwort. Sehr schön zu lesen. Da bekommt man richtig Lust, auf´s Radl zu steigen.

Wie Recht du hast: Wer voll berufstätig ist, Haus, Kind und Kegel hat, sollte sich unbedingt die Lust am Sport erhalten, indem man sich herausfordernde, aber realistische Ziele setzt. Dann macht ein Marathon Spaß.


----------



## Domme02 (15. Dezember 2009)

@wavefronterrocker   wie lange fährst du denn nun so in der Woche? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (15. Dezember 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> @wavefronterrocker   wie lange fährst du denn nun so in der Woche? Würde mich mal interessieren.



Hi,
ist unterschiedlich, momentan ist der Umfang noch nicht so groß (zwischen 10-12h/Woche Grundlage1/2), dann mache ich momentan noch zweimal die Woche Krafttraining im Kraftraum, das dauert dann jeweils so 1h-1.20h mit aufwärmen usw..
Zum Frühjahr wird dann der Umfang wieder stetig größer, es gibt dann schon Wochen mit guten 24h-26h auf dem Rad....

Aber nicht vergessen, der Spaß muss bleiben! 

Grüße von den Trailgämsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Dezember 2009)

Wavefrontrocker schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist unterschiedlich, momentan ist der Umfang noch nicht so groß (zwischen 10-12h/Woche Grundlage1/2), dann mache ich momentan noch zweimal die Woche Krafttraining im Kraftraum, das dauert dann jeweils so 1h-1.20h mit aufwärmen usw..
> Zum Frühjahr wird dann der Umfang wieder stetig größer, es gibt dann schon Wochen mit guten 24h-26h auf dem Rad....
> 
> ...



Und Deine 3 Kinder schauen Dir wirklich ähnlich? ;-)


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (15. Dezember 2009)

Der war gut !

Habe nie behauptet, dass ich Kinder habe - es geht doch auch das Gerücht um dass Biken impotent macht.....ok werde das Gegenteil beweisen wenn die Zeit gekommen ist.

Bis dahin mache ich noch ein paar Höhenmeter ;-).

Grüße von den Trailgämsen!


----------



## Zuckermann (16. Dezember 2009)

Tja, Leute, in Anbetracht der gerade geschilderten Trainingsumfänge müssen wir Normalsterblichen uns nicht schämen, wenn wir - je nach Strecke - ein paar Tage  später ins Ziel kommen und wir besser auch nicht von den "besten und schlechtesten Marathons" (um auf´s Thema zurückzukommen) reden sollten, sondern nur von unserer "schlechten Kondition". Andererseits schäme ich mich nun nicht mehr, da ich ja nicht so viel trainiere...

Aber eines noch: Habe den oben genannten Tipp recherchiert, dass man bei den belgischen Marathons für vergleichsweise wenig Geld entsetzlich anstrengende, technische K.O.-Strecken erfahren kann, namentlich das Raid de Haute Fange in Malmedy. Scheint zu stimmen, das muss brutal sein. Da scheint es keine Auflagen in punkto Streckenführung zu geben, der deutsche Biker-Mann wird dort zum Herkules und die deutsche Bikerin zur Amazone. Ich werd´s mal probieren.


----------



## Zuckermann (16. Dezember 2009)

Raid des Hautes Fagnes!!! So schreibt man´s. Bin halt nur ein Mensch.


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Dezember 2009)

kerthor schrieb:


> Der beste Marathon war für mich Malmedy in Belgien!
> Und der schlechteste Marathon war Saalhausen!



ja Saalhausen war nicht toll...wobei ich dort dritter wurde


----------



## Hanka (19. Dezember 2009)

Top: Birkebeinerritt in Norwegen! Ein Super geiles Rennen, leider nur total vermatscht in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Bountain Mike (20. Dezember 2009)

Bikemax Mountainbike Marathon Siedelsbrunn,
Eine der schÃ¶nsten Mountainbike-Rennstrecken, die ich kenne. Da fÃ¼r sorgt der hohe Anteil Naturnaher Strecken durch die Wald- und Forstwege,da fÃ¼r sorgt aber auch die StreckenfÃ¼hrung, die das Rennen zu einer Herausforderung werden lÃ¤sst: Anspruchsvolle Downhill-Passagen,  verschlungene Single Trails.Was viele Sportler an dieser Veranstaltung schÃ¤tzen ist das familiÃ¤re Ambiente. Da durch hebt sie sich als Vereinsveranstaltung von kommerziellen GroÃereignissen dieser Art ab.

+ StartgebÃ¼hren zwischen 10-20â¬

tv02-siedelsbrunn.de


----------



## Thunderbird (20. Dezember 2009)

the.mtb.biker schrieb:


> Best track: Black Forest Ultra bike Marathon
> My overall favourite 2009: Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon. Nice track, wonderful organization, beautiful landscapes and a lot of supporters!!!!


You must be joking. Well, maybe it was exotic for you.

Near the Top: Bad Wildbad war OK von der Strecke, 
oben raus zu viel Waldautobahn und die Einführungsrunde 
war idiotisch. Bin sonst eher XC und 24H gefahren, 2009
- und gerade heute Run & Bike in Reute, das ist immer eine Gaudi!

Flop: Black Forest Ultra Bike - selbst mit Starrbike langweilige Strecke,
man rast an irgend einem Punkt immer durch langsame Fahrer anderer Strecken 
durch und dann gibt's noch nicht mal so viel Preisgeld, wie der
Start gekostet hat. Ich fahre das Ding nur noch, weil ich per Velo 
anreisen kann und fast auf null rauskomme. Wucherei.

Thb


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Dezember 2009)

Schinderhannes ist mein schönster
Marathon 2009 gewesen. Tolle Strecke, 
Kleines Startgeld und familiäres
Drumherum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (21. Dezember 2009)

den schinderhannes finde ich auch prima. geht sich leider dieses jahr bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht aus....


----------



## Zuckermann (23. Dezember 2009)

Bountain Mike, Thunderbird, Bonnekessel

Eure Beiträge kann ich wirklich unterschreiben. Ich persönlich finde die familiären, von der Starterzahl her limitierten Rennen viel, viel besser als die kommerziellen, teuren Großereignisse. Wenn es auf der Strecke zugeht wie beim Berlin-Marathon, bei dem sich 30.000 Läufer dicht gedrängt durch die Straßen wälzen und jeder den ausgekeuchten Atem seiner Konkurrenten inhaliert und anschließend schwärmt, wie toll das doch war... 
Wie soll man sich auch so richtig an der Strecke erfreuen und sein eigenes Rennen fahren können, wenn sich tausende Biker irgendwo langschieben, man mehr aufpassen muss, anderen nicht reinzufahren, anstatt das Rennen zu genießen, jeder im Gedränge so nervös wird, dass dauernd unschöne, unsportliche Kommentare fallen oder einige die Nerven verlieren, drängeln, motzen  und den Mitstreitern den Weg abschneiden...Ich will das nicht mehr, mir reicht´s. Nur noch die kleinen, aber feinen Rennen.


----------



## Reiler (23. Dezember 2009)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> ...Ich will das nicht mehr, mir reicht´s. Nur noch die kleinen, aber feinen Rennen.



so seh ich das auch, aber je mehr hier über die kleinen feinen geschrieben wird, desto größer wirds alles werden...


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (23. Dezember 2009)

Servus Zuckermann und Co.

Habe grade über eure Kommentare nachgedacht - ich würde nicht behaupten, dass man sagen kann, dass generell große Events schlecht und kleine gut sind. Ich würde sagen, dass es in erster Linie auf die Organisation ankommt.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel zwei Rennen die hier schon erwähnt wurden:
Schinderhannes vs. Salzkammergut Trophy - def. Rennen unterschiedlichster Natur.

Zuerst zum Schinderhannes (soll als Beispiel für viele Gleichwertige Rennen gelten!): 
Die Startaufstellung wird nicht kontrolliert, die Startlinie rückt von Minute zu Minute um einen Meter vor, da sich die übermotivierten von vorne anstellen, die Startnummernvergabe erfolgt ohne mir schlüssigen "Algorithmus" Sieger des Vorjahres startet mit Nummer 756, warum nicht mit der 1? Der zweite vom Vorjahr mit der 417, warum nicht die 2?... Würde man so die z.B. ersten 20-30 Nummern frei halten hatte man am Start mehr übersicht. Evtl. käme sich dann die Nummer 887 auch etwas fehl am Platz vor, wenn diese sich in die erste Reihe stellt. 
Dann kommt eine Einführungsrunde mit 120° Kurven über Karrenwege mit "Mittelstreifen" - Es hagelt immer Stürze auf dieser Runde - die Streckenwahl für eine Einführungsrunde halte ich einfach für nicht geeignet. 
Nun sind wir auf der Strecke - beim Schinderhannes habe ich noch nie mit Stau zu kämpfen gehabt, dafür haben Christian Fischer und ich uns das ein oder andere mal schon sehr schwer getan die Strecke zu finden, da die Strecke an manchen Passagen nicht eindeutig ausgeschildert war. An den Verpflegungsstationen waren noch keine Becher gefüllt und Flaschen gab es auch nicht - man fährt also ohne Trinken weiter. Im Ziel bekommt man auf die Frage, wo es denn die Zielverpflegung gibt die Antwort - "Dort drüben kann man sich etwas kaufen."

Moral: Die Veranstalter machen sich nicht über alles Gedanken und mindern so den Wert Ihrer Veranstaltung. Ein Verfahrer von verschiedenen Rennteilnehmern kann das Rennergebnis empfindlich verzerren, bzw. als Wertlos darstellen.

Nun zum Salzkammergut:
Die Startaufstellung ist klar definiert, durch Gitter abgetrenntund und nach Nummern sortiert, es wird mit Transponder gestartet, somit hat jeder genau seine Zeit. Es geht zuerst auf breiter Teerstraße leicht bergauf und das Feld kann sich entzerren. Zudem wird in Blöcken mit mit 10-15min Abstand gestartet. Es gibt Richtzeiten für die einzelnen Blöcke. Die Strecke ist perfekt ausgeschildert und abgesichert!! Bergwacht, Rettung usw. sind immer schnell!! erreichbar. An den Verpflegungsstationen gibt es alles was das Herz begehrt und das rechtzeitig und bis zum Schluss. Ein Sprecher im Start/Zielbereich informiert die Betreuer und Zuschauer über den aktuellen Stand der Dinge - ja sogar Videoübertragung gibt es! 
Bei Zieleinlauf haben die Veranstalter so viel Übersicht, dass auch die ersten Damen auf Ihren Runden gebührend empfangen werden und nicht in der Masse untergehen. Es gibt fette Preisgelder und eine RIESEN Tombola mit noch fetteren Preisen! Und mit dem Startpacket lassen die sich auch nicht lumpen. 
Ja, es gab auch schon mal im Salzkammergut Stau, bei 3500 Fahrern aber auch schwer zu kontrollieren, jedoch wird immer eine Analyse durchgeführt und für das kommende Jahr reagiert.

Moral: Eine mit liebe organisierte Großveranstaltung, die ich immer wieder gerne besuche!

Jetzt heisst es aber nicht, dass groß gleich gut - z.B. Riva, steht man nicht in Block A1 kann man erst mal am Nadelöhr zum ersten Buckel Brotzeit machen, hier wird nicht reagiert und auch nicht analysiert - nur Geld verdient! Schade!

So und nun muss ich noch Geschenke kaufen - bis bald und schöne Feiertage!

Grüße von den Trailgämsen!


----------



## powderJO (23. Dezember 2009)

Wavefrontrocker schrieb:


> Habe grade Ã¼ber eure Kommentare nachgedacht - ich wÃ¼rde nicht behaupten, dass man sagen kann, dass generell groÃe Events schlecht und kleine gut sind. Ich wÃ¼rde sagen, dass es in erster Linie auf die Organisation ankommt.



so ist es...


.. wobei ich den kleinen, oft nur von wenigen leuten mit viel ehrenamtlichem engagement durchgefÃ¼hrten veranstaltungen den ein oder anderen organisationsfehler eher verzeihe als einem groÃen â hinter dem eben oft auch ein professioneller veranstalter mit gewinnabsichten steht.


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (23. Dezember 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> .. wobei ich den kleinen, oft nur von wenigen leuten mit viel ehrenamtlichem engagement durchgeführten veranstaltungen den ein oder anderen organisationsfehler eher verzeihe als einem großen  hinter dem eben oft auch ein professioneller veranstalter mit gewinnabsichten steht.



Ja, da muss ich dir auch wieder Recht geben, allerdings fällt das mit dem Verzeihen manchmal recht schwer, wenn eine schlecht ausgeschilderte Strecke verhindert hat seine Leistungsfähigkeit unter Beweis zu stellen .

Zum Glück kann jeder selbst entscheiden, bei welcher Veranstaltung gestartet wird! Jeder startet mit einem anderen Hintergrund und so sieht jeder auch jede Veranstaltung aus einem anderen Blickwinkel.

In Boppard findet dieses Jahr der erste "Sebamed Bike Day" statt, die Organisatoren haben sich sehr in die Planung gehängt und sich von vielen Menschen Rat geholt - ich bin sehr gespannt was dabei raus kommt, habe allerdings sehr positive Erwartungen....wir werden sehen.

Grüße von den Trailgämsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuckermann (23. Dezember 2009)

Wavefrontrocker schrieb:


> Servus Zuckermann und Co.
> 
> Habe grade über eure Kommentare nachgedacht - ich würde nicht behaupten, dass man sagen kann, dass generell große Events schlecht und kleine gut sind. Ich würde sagen, dass es in erster Linie auf die Organisation ankommt.]
> 
> ...


----------



## tvaellen (23. Dezember 2009)

Best: 24 h München, 
das Rennen rund ums Oly-Stadion hat einfach Flair, viele positiv Verrückte unterwegs, fast perfekte Orga

Worst: dieses Jahr Neuseen MTB Leipzig. Bin 2009 mehr Rennrad und daher nicht viele MTB Rennen gefahren, daher ist das vielleicht ein bisschen unfair, aber von den gefahreren 5 oder 6 war es einfach das Schlechteste
die Strecke wird von Jahr zu Jahr langweiliger; dieses Jahr fast nur noch gerade aus Gebolze, die kurzen giftigen Stiche, die im ersten und zweiten Jahr noch drin waren, sind dem fortschreitenden See zum Opfer gefallen; hatte einen Schnitt von fast 25, der Sieger fuhr über 30 als Schnitt, das sagt alles über den Anspruch; 
dazu eine mehrere km lange Rollsplitstrecke, die kaum fahrbar war. Selbst manche Topfahrer haben zeitweise geschoben. Erst nachdem das Feld zweimal drüber war, hatten sich fahrbahre Spurrillen gebildet. 
Das einzig positive war der günstige Eintritt für die restliche Familie ins Belantis Freizeitgelände. Dadurch kommt die Startgebühr fast wieder raus. Dennoch weiß ich nicht, ob ich 2010 wieder hinfahre.


----------



## Themar7 (24. Dezember 2009)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> Themar7
> 
> Mein Gott, wie kann ein Mensch sich nur die Langdistanz der Salzkammergut-Trophy antun?! Ich würde sterben. Respekt, aber auch Kopfschütteln, wenn du kein Lizenzfahrer sein solltest!
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Bist du Hobbyfahrer oder Lizenzfahrer? Macht das wirklich noch Spaß? Darf ich fragen, wie viel du trainierst?




@Zuckermann

bin kein Lizenzfahrer...sondern Hobbyfahrer und arbeite 40h pro Woche. Wichtig ist die Vorbereitung und auch die Tage vorm Rennen. Am allerwichtigsten die Motivation. 
Hatte damals seit Januar ca 210 Stunden Training. Vor allem auch mal Einheiten über 6h und 10h am Wochenende. Unter der Woche kurze Fahrten und mehr Kraft am Berg trainieren. Hatte die Jahre vorher so 350h Trainingsaufwand pro Jahr.


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Januar 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> - dichtelbach: [...] parallel läuft ein jugenfußballturnier. strecke schlecht ausgeschildert und leider nicht anspruchsvoll.



Das parallel Fußball gespielt wird liegt daran das die MTB Veranstaltung im Rahmen des Sportfestes des veranstaltenden Vereins stattgefunden hat. (wie die 5 Jahre davor auch). Das sorgt imho für mehr Zuschauer und finanziell entspannt das die Sache sicher auch. (Startgeld sehr faire 13 EUR !)

Was die Ausschilderung betrifft kannst du ja mal hier nachlesen was die Ursache ist:

http://www.x-sport-kastellaun.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=439&sid=31bead5650ebffa84c34864700ff4081

Das die Strecke nicht 'anspruchsvoll' ist ( am besten S3 Trails  ? ), liegt vermutlich zu einem gewissen Teil daran das der Binger Wald "FFH Gebiet" ist. Aus MTB'er Sicht ging da sicher mehr... andere sehen das wohl zum Teil anderst...

Ob die Veranstaltung 2010 besser geworden wäre werden wir wohl nicht überprüfen können, da sie nicht stattfindet wie ich erfahren habe.  Bleibt zu hoffen das es 2011 weiter geht.


----------

